# Acrylic cutting services



## AdamH (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey all,

I posted over in the buy/sell section but it might be better placed here. If anyone is looking for acrylic cutting I can offer my services, I can supply material as well as CNC or laser cut most thicknesses sizes of cast acrylic. 

PM me what you are looking for and we can work out a price.


----------



## Sandman86 (Jan 10, 2015)

*canopy*

hey, are you able to make a canopy for my fluval evo to house 2 stock leds?


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

AdamH said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I posted over in the buy/sell section but it might be better placed here. If anyone is looking for acrylic cutting I can offer my services, I can supply material as well as CNC or laser cut most thicknesses sizes of cast acrylic.
> 
> PM me what you are looking for and we can work out a price.


Hey adam are you still offering your services ?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah I could use some acrylic work done as well


----------

